# Help!! Sage just ate my SD card



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I was on the phone and Sage jumped up and grabbed my camera memory card off the counter. I tried grabbing it out of his mouth but couldn't find it. I don't know if he swallowed whole it or chewed it.

should I make him throw up or let it pass.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

If it's a really small normal SD card and he isn't a small baby, I'd just let it pass. There isn't much of anything in them that can hurt him or be digested. Worst issue may be losing some pix.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Btw... sometimes I've thought mine have swallowed something like that, only to find it somewhere else later.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would just watch for signs... and check his poop to see if he passed it (can also tell if he chewed it or not).

- stops eating
- excessive panting
- blood in stool/hard time going poop
- listless (not active as usual) /restless


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

mostly worried that his stomach acids could destroy the protective covering and those little parts could come out or it getting stuck somewhere..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

take some x-rays and look at the pics at the same time? I'd give him some bread to absorb it~ help pass it. Hope there was nothing irreplaceable on the card, and that he passes it without problems. 
It will be fun checking his poo for the next couple days.

If you give him peroxide to purge it, it may conflict with the card ingredients...I wouldn't do that. It may be worse to upchuck in this instance. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You can rush him to the E-Vet, but I would assume they would tell you to wait it out.. might give you something to make him 'go'. 

If it was Stark, I would watch him and check his poop.


----------



## Romeos Tune (Jun 18, 2010)

On the good side, think how good his memory will be!  I'm sure he'll be fine. Hopefully he just hid it somewhere anyway.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I heard recently (can't remember where!) that giving bread for objects like SD cards, or bone is a bad idea because it could cause a bigger blockage? I think it was either on this forum or the BARF forum I belong too..... I'll go and check it out... I always thought to give bread as well until I read this...


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Nothing bad is going to happen. Those things are pretty much indestructable and there isn't anything really toxic in them. Relax and observe him.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I gave him some bread, will just watch him and check his poop 

nothing important on the card, just pictures and video


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I heard recently (can't remember where!) that giving bread for objects like SD cards, or bone is a bad idea because it could cause a bigger blockage? I think it was either on this forum or the BARF forum I belong too..... I'll go and check it out... I always thought to give bread as well until I read this...


crap I just gave him a piece of bread with peanut butter, I always thought to give bread


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Good heavens... one piece of bread w/ PB won't cause any problems either, nor will it help a non-issue.  He's a year old and could pass 10 sd cards.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Relayer said:


> Good heavens... one piece of bread w/ PB won't cause any problems either, nor will it help a non-issue.  He's a year old and could pass 10 sd cards.


You know this, how?
I agree, the PB/B won't hurt him, but the chemicals in a card, are there any? Is it magnetic? Not that that matters, just a question.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> You know this, how?
> I agree, the PB/B won't hurt him, but the chemicals in a card, are there any? Is it magnetic? Not that that matters, just a question.


GEARFUSE So that’s what the inside of a SanDisk SD Card looks like!

this is what I found, those things look sharp


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes I know this. They are mostly benign plastic and some minute and highly conductive metals, not mercury or lead. There is a tiny chip inside that is attached beyond even a stomach's ability to release it. If you don't believe me (which you have no reason to, btw) have several hundreds of $ put into finding it, pleeeeze. It's going to pass in tact though, if it was actually swallowed.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I dealt with a blockage with Sage at 5 months. We did the barium series and about $1200 later still had to wait for him to pass it, but at least he stopped throwing up.

I know the vet won't do anything until he starts showing signs of a problem, I wasn't asking if I should take him to the vet I was asking if I should make him throw it up or let it pass.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

He likely swallows things much larger than a sd card reguraly. Think about the dimension of the card and the size of his poops. Still worried?


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

yep, still worried. I will be until he poops it out.

He's taking a nap now, we've been out swimming all day


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I didn't really mean to infer for you not to worry at all, mostly wanted you to not overly worry and stress out about it too much. I would watch him closely too if he were mine.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmmm...Ya know, working in a kennel I see quite a few interesting things in the dogs poop that we board. It's amazing what some of them get past eating without their owners knowing. I've seen some crazy stuff come out of dogs that were bigger sized and a much much much smaller dog. We had a SMALL Yorkie, maybe 3-4lb, pass a small plastic ball (Roughly the size of one of those bouncy balls you get out of a 25 cent machine) with no problems. Oh and yesterday one dog pooped a solid ball of string! There was more string than poop and the poop kind of held it together and it formed a ball. LOL! (TMI?!?!!!!) Even in my own dogs I've seen odd things pass. For instance, I had a 5lb Chihuahua who ate a rubber finger puppet without me realizing and what do I know, she goes to poop one day, strains a little more than normal, poops out the finger puppet and runs off to play with the other dogs as if nothing weird just came out her butt. :rofl:

As far as his stomach acids breaking down an SD card? More than likely the card comes out whole. You should even still have a label on it to be honest. I knew a Boxer/Bulldog that ate a $20 bill and it came out whole. (Minus a few bits that'd been chewed on in the process of eating it...) If paper money can come out fine I'm sure an SD card will be ok.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

oh, no i'm not in total freak out mode. thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is a warning: Not kid friendly!!!
A friend has a 90# Briard who passed a condom, it was fully intact and who knows how long it was in his system...not broken down by the gastro juices at all. The owner thought it had been inside him for at least 3 months, because right before that came out, a piece of fabric passed that had been eaten when she boarded him with her groomer that long ago. She thought the condom was a balloon, til the vet verified it....ick(she thinks he got it on the walking trails by the local college! Digestive enzymes don't break down everything, thats for sure.


----------

